# Eheim Varilux hood



## ah_doo_dah (Nov 6, 2010)

I was given as a wedding gift 5 years ago, an Eheim room divider 120 gal tank that had a Varilux hood with 42" T-8 x4 bulbs already installed. I have in the past had no problem purchasing these bulbs in the 42" variety as hagen made them in power glo and aqua glo. sadly I find that they are no longer distributed in the US. so I am stuck. 
Does anyone have advice/familiarity with this hood to either change over to T-5's or other potential solutions. I 've looked for other bulbs but the only ones I can find are the Zoo-Med Flora sun. I'm not sure how 4 of these would impact my tank. btw the tank dimensions are 130x60x60 cm or 51x23x23in (approximately)


----------

